# Mexico Dating???



## DFtraveler (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola friends. I'd like to ask politely as possible for any information and advice you can pass along regarding dating south of the border.

I visited Mexico City in the past and ran into a chica I really liked while on vacation. I visited her a couple times. While it didn't work out I'd like to gather any feedback and advice people would offer on the subject.

I'm in my late 20s, college educated, and a professional in the USA. My Spanish is fairly poor, but I can get around. I already have some ideas about getting dates, but I'd again very much welcome advice.

The women can be from anywhere in Mexico. I'd even consider driving down to the border.

Ideally I'm looking for women 22 to 29. Yes being attractive is on the list along with being an educated young professional. I prefer the type of woman that has things going for here, and I've seen quite a few of those women around in Mexico City. I know I can get in touch with women online and while out on the town, but all additional info is most welcome. THANKS!

PS- Even better of they have a visa to cross the border like my ex novia


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

One of the funniest threads ever!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> One of the funniest threads ever!


The fact that the OP didn't intend it to be funny makes it even funnier! In any event, I'll be closing this thread, since this forum is not a dating service.


----------

